# My New Trio - Kindle, Oberon Cover, and Borsa Bella!



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Here is my new Trio! I'm so excited I had to share!


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

Really beautiful!!!!!
I LOVE that fabric!
Fantastic combo!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

So pretty. Love everything.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Very pretty!!  Is your Oberon in Saddle?  If so that is the best picture I've seen of that color very vibrant.  I love the BB bag that is one of the designs I've looked at but as I already have two BB bags and I can't see buying another one right now.  Nice job.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you!  Yes, that is the saddle Oberon.  I really love it; it only took hours and hours to pick out.


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Ooooh beautiful! I love the entire thing! Great combo there.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

It's beautiful.  You did great.
deb


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Boy, that's a beautiful Kombo! Love the saddle color!


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

really great looking combo!  good choices


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks, I'm really happy with them.  Now, if I can just get my 1-click finger under control.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow - what a great combo Kimber! I really want an Oberon, but I just can't seem to find a spare $75 to order one... oh well. As for the Borsa Bella, it's not really my style... despite the Jane Austen under my username!!!!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I wouldn't have been able to get it either but I went to visit my father and he wanted to get it for me since I take care of his bills for him.  Otherwise I would still be drooling over everyone elses!  

As for the Borsa Bella bag....totally understand.  I have a male co-work who saw my Oberon sitting on top of it and teased me that it was my pillow for my Kindle.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Very pretty. Love the Oberon covers.


----------

